# 'Probably the best' Marine Artist. Robert Lloyd.



## Graham the pipe

Irrespective of your personal tastes in modern, so called 'art', you can not fail to be impressed by Robert's TRUE art. Check out his web site and you'll see what I mean. robertlloyd.co.uk/


----------



## Graham the pipe

Graham the pipe said:


> Irrespective of your personal tastes in modern, so called 'art', you can not fail to be impressed by Robert's TRUE art. Check out his web site and you'll see what I mean. robertlloyd.co.uk/


Have been 'advised' that my original 'link' to Robert's web site did not 'connect'. Please use the one below and IGNORE the previous. Thanks.

http://www.robertlloyd.co.uk/


----------



## rknibbs

Absolutely, I have long admired his work. The detail is remarkable and he always chooses the right setting for the subject.


----------



## 40907

Graham the pipe said:


> Have been 'advised' that my original 'link' to Robert's web site did not 'connect'. Please use the one below and IGNORE the previous. Thanks.
> 
> http://www.robertlloyd.co.uk/


Nothing wrong with either link. The first link just needs to be highlighted (without the trailing slash) before a right click give you the choices.(Thumb)

There! I've done my good deed for the day. Bloody hell! I'm exhausted!!


----------



## Graham the pipe

Reef Knot said:


> Nothing wrong with either link. The first link just needs to be highlighted (without the trailing slash) before a right click give you the choices.(Thumb)
> 
> There! I've done my good deed for the day. Bloody hell! I'm exhausted!!


Well done! Thanks! Sorry to have exhausted you this early in the day. I've apologised, now, so don't tell me to "Get Knotted or head for the 'Great Barrier' at a rate of.................".


----------



## vectiscol

Take a look at Tony Westmore's excellent paintings of ships on http://www.shippaintings.co.uk/


----------



## Graham the pipe

vectiscol said:


> Take a look at Tony Westmore's excellent paintings of ships on http://www.shippaintings.co.uk/


Sorry I can't address you by 'name' but thanks for the intro to Tony W's works. Was interested to see the painting of the Apapa - one of my old company's mail boats - at Bathurst. My only 'negative' comment would be that the name is far too large and disproportionate, which I'm afraid spoils it for me.

http://www.shippaintings.co.uk/JAlbum Tony Westmore Ships/slides/Apapa at Bathurst.html


----------



## ben27

good day graham the pipe.yesterday, 17:50#2 re:the best marine artist.just to thank you for posting the link of great paitings.have a good day,regards ben27


----------



## Rogerfrench

I like Robert's paintings - I have a print of the Fourah Bay loading in West Africa, of which I am very proud.


----------

